# epsom salt pleas helo



## piranha333 (Aug 23, 2008)

has any one ever tried epsom salt my fish has had popeye for a week now and i hear this will pull 
the fluid out of it i dont know how much to put in i have him in a 10 g hospital tank has any one had this problem and how do you get rid of it please help.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

i have never heard of using epsom salts in tanks but i wouldn't do it


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I'm no chemist, but I'd say any bath product=bad.
Use a combination aquarium salt and Melafix.
You want to add:
1tbsp of salt/5gallons
1tsp of Melafix/10gallons
Which means you need 2tsp of salt and 1tsp of mela fix. Make sure to mix both with a gallon of water and then add them to the tank (a milk jug works good for this.
Good luck, hope everything works out for you.


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

Piranha Dan said:


> I'm no chemist, but I'd say any bath product=bad.
> Use a combination aquarium salt and Melafix.
> You want to add:
> 1tsp of salt/5gallons
> ...


your supose to put 1 tablespoon of salt per 5g. I got a box of aquarium salt today and thats what is says


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

^^Thanks for the catch.^^ Post edited.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

dont use epson salts. Use 100% NaCl that is non iodised. Kosher salt from grosery stores works to as long as it is non iodised, and is pure salt and doesnt havve any anti caking agent in it.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I've heard of epsom salt used only in cases where you put a gallon of the fish tank water in a container and place a couple teaspoons of the epsom salt pre-dissolved and then used as a bath for the fish. I just dont know for what reasons. I think it may have to do with air bladder disorder due to constipation if i remember correctly.


----------



## surflim (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,

When i have my Oscar few years ago. they are affected by Pop eyes. Oscar usually share the disease as the same as Piranhas. As both are from the same Habitual.

And Epsom salt do really works quite well on Pop eyes in my situation.

One tablespoon per 5 gallons of water for at least three days, longer if necessary

What Dr. Giggles suggested is quite good, always dissolve the Salt 1st before added them into your Aquarium for treatment as it will prevent the fish from treating it as a food source.


----------

